# Search for a phrase?



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I want to ask a question about my Yaw sensor, but I want to check whether anyone has already asked the question. I went to search, put in "yaw sensor" to indicate that I want that phrase, those two words, but it's clear from some of the results that it's finding any thread containing "yaw" or "sensor".

How do I make it search properly?

ETA - or is it just a case of going to google and typing site: ttforum.co.uk "yaw sensor" ?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It finds "yaw" AND "sensor" if you enter them as two search terms. You have a few operators explained on the left but they don't help as the basic problem is that the search index default is a list of individual words and the search can't tell how close the words are together in a post.

I believe there is a different database indexing option that could be tried but it's a bit tricky. Strop me if I'm getting too technical.

For now you could try the Google site search by entering:

"yaw sensor" SITE:https://www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Yes, I used the google search in the end, as I added to the post. Didn't find many results, as it turns out.

Sorry, I'd forgotten I posted in here until just now.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

No worries. The search has always been a bit different with advantages and disadvantages. The best feature is being able to search by author and sub forum which you can't do with Google. For what you are after with an exact phrase in quotes Google has the advantage but it depends if it's been indexed by their robot. To be sure you just have to wade through the forum results of the AND function keyword search and accept some results may have the words separated from the phrase you are looking for.

I'll try and look into other options to allow exact phases but it can take a long long time to rebuild the search index.


----------

